# Rascals



## VGmaster9 (Aug 14, 2012)

A few days ago, the comic Rascals was added to Katbox. Do any of you here read it? If you do, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

no but i would like to if you provided a link to it. also i try not to judge comics until they get 100 pages, cause oftens they will improve in that time/die before they get there/ or it's not that great of a comic. However some comics take longer to improve or constantly improve and some start amazing and some point along the line go straight down to shit.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here you go


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood... I hate that comic. No offense to the ones who somehow enjoy it. The whole everyone in college is somehow perfectly beautiful and equally horny and easy gets on my nerves! I'm a perv, but damn make some challenging characters, please!! DX


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2012)

o i remember that comic :/
instantly recognized it by the art stlye. it's the las lindas type comic that's mostly all about the sex appeal and how genericaly sexy everyone is. also very hetro.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o i remember that comic :/
> instantly recognized it by the art stlye. it's the las lindas type comic that's mostly all about the sex appeal and how genericaly sexy everyone is. also very hetro.



Las Lindas at least got somewhat better (after fucking years and mainly art wise). Rascals hates change like mad. NO improvement. And goddammit, why does everyone hate hetero stuff!? <(O^O)>


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh look, another Katbox production that sucks readers in by promising but never quite delivering porn.

From the first page it just screams "shit".

Blurred images for starters, a girl with her tits coming out of her collarbone, then in the same page a mandatory arseshot to show how hot the characters are meant to be, despite her boob apparently sprouting from her armpit.

Quality shit right here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Oh look, another Katbox production that sucks readers in by promising but never quite delivering porn.
> 
> From the first page it just screams "shit".
> 
> ...



OH God!!

I saw your name under the thread title and couldn't resist seeing your review. Accurate like a surgeon. 
I really do think some artists should really work on their skills before starting a web series. The art will be appealing at least and that'll have it's own merit.

Oh, and you gotta love the bios. Every girl has their measurements there, of course. The one character under D is the one that loses her "boyfriend" to a bigger chest and becomes an "antagonist". Not that I have a problem with big boobs, but I think you can see what I'm getting at.

I'm sorry, VGmaster. I'm not trying to shit all over your thread or downplay whatever opinion you have of the comic.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2012)

You can get away with dodgy art as long as you have the writing to back it up. I've read about 10 pages abd have no fucking idea what's going on. There's some "hilarious" and gratuitous shower scene, a girl who pops out of thin air and offers lesbian sex, and thats about it. Who the fuck are these people, why is she suddenly friendly with this guy and wanting to play x-box. More to the point, why is the concept of playing x-box with a girl enough to cause spontaneous nosebleeds?

The script is an unintelligible mess, the art is squiffy, and it is just another faux-anime "read us for the girls" style comic that you can find all over the fucking place, shitting up their own special corner of the internet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> You can get away with dodgy art as long as you have the writing to back it up. I've read about 10 pages abd have no fucking idea what's going on. There's some "hilarious" and gratuitous shower scene, a girl who pops out of thin air and offers lesbian sex, and thats about it. Who the fuck are these people, why is she suddenly friendly with this guy and wanting to play x-box. More to the point, why is the concept of playing x-box with a girl enough to cause spontaneous nosebleeds?
> 
> The script is an unintelligible mess, the art is squiffy, and it is just another faux-anime "read us for the girls" style comic that you can find all over the fucking place, shitting up their own special corner of the internet.



Reading the comments of random pages..... I kind of want to die. And I almost got my wish because they're so horrendously bad it's enough to laugh to death. 
"This comic rocks"
"This looks interesting"
"Can't wait for more"
"EPIC" <-What!?
I'm starting to wonder if it's just furry boobs or that they've never seen better writing for sequential arts. Maybe both. 
And maybe I'm just an idiot ignorant to modern quips, but maybe you can help. What the fuck are..."bitchnuggets"? That little thing bugged me for a few seconds. It was almost like he tried to give the protagonist a catch phrase at the last minute. It sounds stupid.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I'm sorry, VGmaster. I'm not trying to shit all over your thread or downplay whatever opinion you have of the comic.



Actually, I'm not really much a fan of this comic. The story's incredibly generic, the characters are stereotyped, and the art pretty much rips off Chalo's style. It's almost as if it's a parody of furry webcomics.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Actually, I'm not really much a fan of this comic. The story's incredibly generic, the characters are stereotyped, and the art pretty much rips off Chalo's style. It's almost as if it's a parody of furry webcomics.



I really do not like Master Godai's art. I'm sure he'll get better, but as of now...I'm sticking to my opinion.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh God, the comic's all about sex, ain't it?

Well, that's one comic I'm not going to read. Next.


----------



## Palantean Writer (Aug 18, 2012)

*shoulders slump* They do the anime teardrop thing on the first page.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep, ALLLL about sex. Except none of it's shown. I can respect and enjoy a short little porn comic. But, an ongoing web series with nothing, but fanservice? Las Lindas at least has a clear plot that's somewhat different. Rivalry between two farms and a mystery of the protagonists parents. It just happened to have boobs along the way. He put all the reall heavy fan service shit in a separate comic. 
Not the best thing, few on Katbox are good, but Chalo's been taking some steps in the right direction at least.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 18, 2012)

I was just thinking... maybe, people who write these fanservice comics... write them like that on purpose, to tease the readers.

When you think about it, making fanservice is a lot like teasing cats at the dinner table. Sadistic, but amusing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I was just thinking... maybe, people who write these fanservice comics... write them like that on purpose, to tease the readers.
> 
> When you think about it, making fanservice is a lot like teasing cats at the dinner table. Sadistic, but amusing.



Maybe, I could see that with talented artists like Chalosan (I don't care, I think he's got above average skill). But, people like Master Godai seem to just want to do it for themselves and hurry along the smut rather than trying something else. Which I don't mind, but suckering in an audience with BEWBS before you even know how to draw them properly is a little sad. That's just me though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2012)

I could almost forgive the fact that every character looks female (even the males except for Skye the buff dude) or the fact that nobody attempts to address how odd their living arrangement is, but it's the aimlessness of this comic that really makes it utter crap. Crappier than Jack, and I thought I'd never see the day I'd ever say that. 

Look, a comic should grab a person's attention in the first few pages and this thing doesn't do it even a whole 20 pages in. It doesn't know if it wants to be realistic or partial fantasy or porn: it's a mess. I remember when I first read Cheap Thrills (I was there from segment 1) and it captured me at the first page. So much characterization in just those few panels. It's really a shame Rascals' writer isn't putting his all into it. 

Also, its kinda immature with the lesbian + feeling up random straight chik = a ok formula.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I could almost forgive the fact that every character looks female (even the males except for Skye the buff dude) or the fact that nobody attempts to address how odd their living arrangement is, but it's the aimlessness of this comic that really makes it utter crap. Crappier than Jack, and I thought I'd never see the day I'd ever say that.
> 
> Look, a comic should grab a person's attention in the first few pages and this thing doesn't do it even a whole 20 pages in. It doesn't know if it wants to be realistic or partial fantasy or porn: it's a mess. I remember when I first read Cheap Thrills (I was there from segment 1) and it captured me at the first page. So much characterization in just those few panels. It's really a shame Rascals' writer isn't putting his all into it.
> 
> Also, its kinda immature with the lesbian + feeling up random straight chik = a ok formula.



ITT, Pachi's this button may as well be set on autoclick.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Las Lindas at least has a clear plot that's somewhat different. Rivalry between two farms and a mystery of the protagonists parents. It just happened to have boobs along the way.



Actually, I felt I hadn't blasted Las Lindas in a while, so I went back to read it again, and these mysterious parent elements only popped up recently. There's a lot of retcon going on there, as for the majority of the comic she grew up with both parents. There isn't really a consistent plot element going, and until recently the rivalry was just "she stole my boyfriend at school".

Yes, by all means retcon your story, but make it subtle instead of just altering something suddenly and hoping no-one notices.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2012)

I made it to page 6, the storyline and generic anime style are already starting to bore me beyond belief. Is there a particular page where the storyline starts to pick up or...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I made it to page 6, the storyline and generic anime style are already starting to bore me beyond belief. Is there a particular page where the storyline starts to pick up or...



Short answer: No

Long answer: Sweet merciful intercourse, FUCK no!


----------

